# Cars with 3 car seats in the back?



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anyone has a car that fits 3 car seats of varying/same stages in the back (i.e. all on the one row, not on the 2 back rows of a 7-seater). 

Thanks


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, we have a Citroen Berlingo.... It's a car but looks like a van. Has 3 full seats in the back with slidy doors, and a good sixed boot. I have had My LO in his group 3/4 booster seat, my friend's eldest in his group 1 and her youngest in his infant seat all comfortably in the back.

My LO always sits in the middle all the time and when my 18month old nephew gets in his group 1 seat just sits comfortably next to his x


----------



## marley2580

We have a VW Passat at we have 2 highbacked booster seats and a (currently) rear facing combination seat in the back.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a nissan micra and get all 3 in the back lol


----------



## Mama Duck

Zafira (yes it's a 7 seater but 3 carseats can fit in - not boot! - comfortably) or Vectra x


----------



## aimee-lou

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have a nissan micra and get all 3 in the back lol

Wow! That's amazing lol. All of the others have been MPVs or people carriers. 

We have a v40 and we're not 100% sure it will fit (the middle seat is very narrow) but maybe if we downsize Earl's highback? :shrug:

Just looking to see if anyone else had one or if there were any other cars we could consider as an alternative.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My eldest 2 are in boosters though. Dont know if that makes a difference. We dont have loads of space but they are in and safe plus my car is cheap as chips to run. X


----------



## katyalynn

We can't fit a ERF, highback booster and a infant carseat in the back of our Audi A4 or my fiancees Mercedes so Emily is getting a booster seat (one of the ones without a back and you strap yourself in) for the middle, Logan in a ERF on oneside and when the baby comes they will be on the otherside in a infant seat. Your best bet is to go to Halfords and try.


----------



## hel_5

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have a nissan micra and get all 3 in the back lol

I get all mine in my Clio! DD1 is in a high backed booster, its a slim one but she's v slim anyway and DD2 is in the different car seat we had to get when she was in a cast, I think it depends on the type of car seat

Oh and they also fit in hubby's Renault Megan xx


----------



## aimee-lou

hel_5 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I have a nissan micra and get all 3 in the back lol
> 
> I get all mine in my Clio! DD1 is in a high backed booster, its a slim one but she's v slim anyway and DD2 is in the different car seat we had to get when she was in a cast, I think it depends on the type of car seat
> 
> Oh and they also fit in hubby's Renault Megan xxClick to expand...

When you say slimline? Which one have you got? I need Earl to be in a highback, as he's only 3 and I know he'll be nearly 4 when LO arrives but I would be more comfortable with him being 5/6 and moving up to seat only booster.


----------



## hel_5

aimee-lou said:


> hel_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I have a nissan micra and get all 3 in the back lol
> 
> I get all mine in my Clio! DD1 is in a high backed booster, its a slim one but she's v slim anyway and DD2 is in the different car seat we had to get when she was in a cast, I think it depends on the type of car seat
> 
> Oh and they also fit in hubby's Renault Megan xxClick to expand...
> 
> When you say slimline? Which one have you got? I need Earl to be in a highback, as he's only 3 and I know he'll be nearly 4 when LO arrives but I would be more comfortable with him being 5/6 and moving up to seat only booster.Click to expand...

It's just one from mother care (in bright pink) it's high back with harness, I think there may be a more slim line one on the Market (I *think* I saw one advertised in mothercare) but it is narrower than the other ones I have xx


----------



## anita665

We have an Astra. Not the newest model but the one before that and we can fit all three in (just). We have the maxi cosi cabriofix, a cheap & slim booster from halfords for my eldest and a bulky stage 2-3 car seat. It's really a squeeze though.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Great question! Would like to no some suggestions myself  I have two kids ATM one in a booster seat and one in a high back booster, I occasionally look after a friends child who requires a booster seat and I can't fit another in any of our cars :-/ we have a golf, Leon and civic so are all pretty big in the bag and I really struggle :-/


----------

